# Help with Good knife?



## mizuno24jad (Dec 11, 2009)

I need a good knife for hunting purposes(gutting,skinning) for under 50 bucks, any suggestions on any?


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 11, 2009)

Any Sharade Skinner will do about$20 on ebay, I've used them for years.
Also use a Vitorinox Pearing Knife 6" for about $6, a lot of taxidermists use them for capping.


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 11, 2009)

mizuno24jad said:


> I need a good knife for hunting purposes(gutting,skinning) for under 50 bucks, any suggestions on any?



 I find, with game no bigger than deer or medium hogs a knife with a blade of about 3 1/2" is all you'll typically need. One of my favorite knives is a fixed blade Case:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=749542

The enlarged picture is slightly larger than life-size, I'd say. I also like the portability of folders, but still like a blade smaller than 4", for sure.

I'll also throw in that for those who have never used a "butt out" they work like a champ.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2009)

Gerber Gator. Great knife for the money.


----------



## DROP POINT (Dec 14, 2009)

Check out home brew and hobbies,good knives for sale there.


----------



## olchevy (Dec 14, 2009)

For gutting and skinning ALL you need is a decent short 3-4'' fillet knife, Doesnt even have to be a high end one. Dont laugh, three out of the four local processors here use fillet knives exclusivley for skinning and gutting purpose, as do I. Oh and just a heads up if you decide to get a normall knife a "gut Hook" is a DANGEROUS marketing ploy,that when used will gum up with the hair of a deer and pose serious risk to you because while using the "gut hook" the whole sharp edge of the blade is toward you and when your hand are wet,bloody etc. things can slip very easily, pass them up and go for a plain blade!
Good luck!


----------



## CAL (Dec 14, 2009)

olchevy said:


> For gutting and skinning ALL you need is a decent short 3-4'' fillet knife, Doesnt even have to be a high end one. Dont laugh, three out of the four local processors here use fillet knives exclusivley for skinning and gutting purpose, as do I. Oh and just a heads up if you decide to get a normall knife a "gut Hook" is a DANGEROUS marketing ploy,that when used will gum up with the hair of a deer and pose serious risk to you because while using the "gut hook" the whole sharp edge of the blade is toward you and when your hand are wet,bloody etc. things can slip very easily, pass them up and go for a plain blade!
> Good luck!



Never really thought about that but it is a good suggestion.Thanks for posting!


----------



## howl (Dec 15, 2009)

Case Trapper is hard to beat if you're gonna tote it around. Just slip the spey blade in between the hide and meat and push like opening a zipper. Same when gutting.

When I can,  I use an Opinel with a rounded tip (listed as My First Opinel or my first knife on different web sites) to skin and a fillet knife to break the deer down. That Opinel is less than $15 and very easy to get shaving sharp.


----------



## olchevy (Dec 15, 2009)

howl said:


> Case Trapper is hard to beat if you're gonna tote it around. Just slip the spey blade in between the hide and meat and push like opening a zipper. Same when gutting.
> 
> When I can,  I use an Opinel with a rounded tip (listed as My First Opinel or my first knife on different web sites) to skin and a fillet knife to break the deer down. That Opinel is less than $15 and very easy to get shaving sharp.



just gona say opinels are great little or big knives, just get the carbon blade.


----------



## Booger (Dec 18, 2009)

DROP POINT said:


> Check out home brew and hobbies,good knives for sale there.



What he said. Best knives for the money over there. I speak from experience.


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 19, 2009)

I have an old Case that I really like. Sportsmans Guide always has some deals on Pumas. I try to stay away from "made in China".


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 19, 2009)

*Knives*

For the money the Mora knives are SUPER .I think the are around $15.00


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 19, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> For the money the Mora knives are SUPER .I think the are around $15.00



Good recommendation Swedish steel.  Sportsmans Guide usually has these knives.


----------



## Outdoors (Jan 8, 2010)

olchevy said:


> For gutting and skinning ALL you need is a decent short 3-4'' fillet knife, Doesnt even have to be a high end one. Dont laugh, three out of the four local processors here use fillet knives exclusivley for skinning and gutting purpose, as do I. Oh and just a heads up if you decide to get a normall knife a "gut Hook" is a DANGEROUS marketing ploy,that when used will gum up with the hair of a deer and pose serious risk to you because while using the "gut hook" the whole sharp edge of the blade is toward you and when your hand are wet,bloody etc. things can slip very easily, pass them up and go for a plain blade!
> Good luck!



Yeah for sure.... I think gut hook knives are a QVC product - NOT an actual functional need (or atleast to say they're not a need, but maybe a want) - Having anything other than just a good pocket knife for skinning deer, is kind of like using anything other than a durn spoon for scaling bream.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 8, 2010)

been using Buck 110 and 112 for 3 decades now ...... the folding hunter knives are a great tool and will hone too a razors edge and stay that way for lots of guttings an skinnings ........ we even butcher with em around here  and people sell the old ones on ebay all the time...


----------



## Chester Co. Deer Hunter (Mar 20, 2010)

*3 or 4 Inch*

Most all Made In USA knives are a good choice in either a fixed or folding 3-4 inch model. Solingen steel blades are very good as well. I have no use at all for a knife made in China and refuse to buy one.


----------



## germag (Mar 20, 2010)

I like a drop-point blade between 3" and 3 1/2" for skinning. You don't need to buy a custom knife to get the job done. I do have several custom knives (Tabor, Davidson, Singley, Evans, etc.) and higher-end production line knives such as Puma, but I have little 3" drop point Sharp brand (never heard of them) knife that I bought on closeout at K-Mart 25 years ago for $4. It has skinned more deer than all of my others combined. It will take an absolute razor edge easily. I wish I had bought the whole display box of them.

For gutting, I usually use Gerber's variation of a Wyoming knife. I do not like or recommend the original Wyoming knife because it is a dangerous design IMHO and because the blades are expensive and are not sold just anywhere. The Gerber design does not have that razor blade sticking out of the top/back by your thumb and it uses regular razor knife blades like you can buy at WalMart. 

I have used a worn-down boning knife for skinning on many occasions and it works just fine....the only problem I have with using them is that it's easy to punch through the skin....when that happens hair flies everwhere.


----------



## Lil D (Mar 23, 2010)

Whatever happened to Old Timer knives, I love mine.


----------



## cdawg (Mar 30, 2010)

you might want to look at virginia blades.duke makes some great skinning knives with double gut hooks.very unique.


----------



## Pops garage (Apr 3, 2010)

Lil D said:


> Whatever happened to Old Timer knives, I love mine.



Old Timers were a trade name used by Schrade, which is now out of business. The name has been bought by Taylor Brands and they are having them made in China.
Lots of old U.S.A. made Old Timers still out there for sale, both new and used. Check the tang stamp for "U.S.A.".
By the way, the Uncle Henry brand was Schrade's higher end line.
Happy hunting.


----------



## 6.5swede (May 15, 2010)

buck woodsman or 110 folding hunter


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 19, 2010)

OK so I'm late on this one but,
In my opinion Buck makes the best production knife available. I have used many quality 3" blades and found that the longer blade on the Buck "special"119 with it's razor sharp 6" 420 high carbon steel blade stays much sharper much longer. At most retailers the 119 can be out of your price range (Buck has em listed at $81) but Walmart carries em with the black phenolic handle for $39.99 and worth every penny. The wide blades like on the Omni hunter look cool and are great for skinning but will break a chunk out of the blade if you hit bone with em. The 119 has some serious backbone and doesn't have this problem. If the best all around hunting knife under $50 is the question, then the Buck "special" model 119 is the answer.


----------



## Dub (May 20, 2010)

This may be way off course of what you want but I can honestly say I've been very well served by the Kershaw knives I've had.

They seem to hold an edge really well and are easy to open with one hand.  The clip really makes it easy to position where you want to carry it.

They are simple tools that are sturdy.....may not be really attractive...but sure are useful.












cleaned a deer with the two of them and found the smaller one to be extremely useful...it's my daily carry knife.


----------



## rvick (May 21, 2010)

what Dub said, love my small Kershaw, it,s light,inexpensive,easy to sharpen & holds an edge well. only drawback is the blade is not long enough to reach vital organs if neccessary to finish a wounded deer. but great for cleaning a deer.


----------



## OlAlabama (May 22, 2010)

Guess it all depends on how much $$$ you got and wanna spend. Knive's these day's is big business! I personally have dressed a many a deer, and done a slap fine job with a case xx folding knife that used to belong to my dad. It's carbon steel, and easy to set a razor edge. The xx carbon in a little harder to find down here in Alabama but once y'all use one you'll know you've found the perfect knife at a real good price. If ya don't believe me go to your closest country deer processer to watch him gut one. Think he'll a be using none of dem fancy high dollar knives?


----------



## fannin2009 (May 23, 2010)

kershaw makes an awesome knife sold at walmart holds a good edge and has a quick flip tab on back make sure it says made in USA but its about $35 bucks i have one and love it have skinned several deer and rabbits with it still going strong and makes and awesome pocket knife


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Not the BEST knife*

I know this started out as "A good knife for under $50.00, but all these recommendations reminded me of a hunting trip with my brother a number of years ago.

We both, of course got in our stands before sunup and as it most always happens, I hear a shot about 15 minutes after shooting light. Well, I stay on stand until 10:30 - 11:00. It's about 25-30 degrees and when I get back to my truck, he's sitting on the tailgate with his 173 pound 8 pointer gutted  and laying in the truck. I asked him why he isn't in the truck and he says he forgot where I put the keys. Upon hearing that I notice he doesn't have any gear out and I asked him how he gutted his deer. He pulled out his little swiss army knife on his key ring.(The little 2" model) I could not believe it. I thought he kidding me for a while but I noticed the little sawing cuts on the deer.
Just goes to show. "Where there is a will, there is a way".


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 18, 2010)

A good quality blade is useless in unskilled hands.  Just don't use a "butt out". Just cause it works doesn't mean you should use it.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

model88_308 said:


> I find, with game no bigger than deer or medium hogs a knife with a blade of about 3 1/2" is all you'll typically need. One of my favorite knives is a fixed blade Case:
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=749542




I've been using this little Case fixed blade for many years!  Great little knife - skinned five deer in one day and it still held a good edge!   For the money it is a good little knife.

x2 on the great knives available in Hobbies, Crafts . . . I have a few of them too.


----------



## ben300win (Jun 19, 2010)

It is a little more than the 50.00 that you mentioned but a CUTCO brand hunting knife is the best I have found. Mine has the Double D edge on it and I can completly gut, skin and debone about 4 deer before it ever needs sharpening. The best thing about CUTCO is that it is the hardest Stainless Steel available to the public and they carry a lifetime warranty and will sharpen or replace it for free. Best durn knife I have found. They area bout 65.00 or so.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 21, 2010)

*Gut*

If you want a gut blade, buy a rubber handle utility knife at Lowes or Home Depot. Then buy some hook blades to go in it. When it gets dull you just replace it with another new one. The gut hook blades on knives are difficult if not impossible to sharpen. My favorite skinning knife is made by Browning. I hate the ones that take all day to sharpen. My Kershaw is like that.


----------

